# Attention Firefox Users



## Kreth (Mar 6, 2005)

There's a new release of Firefox (1.0.1) which apparently fixes a few security holes. Details of the fixes can be found here. The simplest way to update: Tools, Options, Advanced. Under the Software Updates section, there's a button labeled Check Now, which will automatically download the new version, close Firefox, and run the install. If you've had any issues with Firefox, another way to install would be to uninstall Firefox 1.0, then go  here to download and install the new version. This should fix any problems related to a corrupted profile (the most common cause of issues with Firefox). Note, that if you do this, you will lose any history, bookmarks, etc. But you can always re-import from IE when you install 1.0.1.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Mar 6, 2005)

In the top right hand corner when I had a browser page open, it showed a little orange/red circle icon showing that there were critical updates available. I clicked on the icon and downloaded the updates.  Everything went smoothly.  Thanks for the heads up Kreth!


----------



## Kreth (Mar 6, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Kreth!


You're welcome. I found it amusing that this critical update (the first in the few months since Firefox 1.0 came out) had 17 fixes. IE updates usually have dozens of fixes, and come out almost weekly... Go Firefox!

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

I've switched to Firefox--I like it!


----------



## bignick (Apr 14, 2005)

By far the best feature I think is the tabbed browsing...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, I love it--much better than opening new browsers. Very helpful on this site. I opne tabs for all new threads I want to read, and close them one by one.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 14, 2005)

i like firefox


----------



## bignick (Apr 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love it--much better than opening new browsers. Very helpful on this site. I opne tabs for all new threads I want to read, and close them one by one.


 In case you haven't noticed it yet, if you click on a link using the scroll wheel of your mouse it will open the link in a new tab in the same browser...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2005)

And for the record there was another patch, Firefox is now at 1.02, as is Thunderbird


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> In case you haven't noticed it yet, if you click on a link using the scroll wheel of your mouse it will open the link in a new tab in the same browser...


 I didn't know that! I just tried it. Thanks, that's useful!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I didn't know that! I just tried it. Thanks, that's useful!


 me either!  that is so bloody cool!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 15, 2005)

I love Firefox, it has made reading all the new posts on MT a lot more hassel free...


----------



## dubljay (Apr 15, 2005)

I have been using firefox for over a year now... never ever going back to IE, not even for half the assets of microso- well maybe for that.

 Honestly firefox is safe, runs great, user friendly... I am surpriesed that windows even allows it to be installed.

 Those who are using firefox should also check out this thread about speeding it up.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21498

 Happy surfing (those who use firefox anyway those on IE ... best of luck)


----------



## Kreth (Apr 15, 2005)

What extensions do you use with Firefox? My current list:
AdBlock - Pretty self-explanatory.
All-in-One Gestures - Lets you navigate with your mouse. For example, I can right-click and swipe my mouse left to go back one page.
ieview- For those web pages that just will not work with Firefox. You can open either the current page or a link in IE via the right-click context menu.
User Agent Switcher - Allows Firefox to pose as another browser. This is useful for some of the sites coded for IE, for example.
Tabbrowser Preferences - Gives you a little more control over your tabs.
ForecastFox - A customizable weather forecast. Think Weatherbug without the spyware.
downTHEMall - A handy little extension that allows you to grab every media link on a page with just a few clicks.
Disable Targets for Downloads - Prevents Firefox from opening a blank window for certain downloads, such as WMP files.
miniT - Drag and drop control for tabs.
Session Saver - Remembers your open tabs if you restart Firefox. This comes in handy if you have several tabs open and need to restart after installing an extension or plugin.

Any others?

Jeff


----------



## Kreth (Apr 18, 2005)

Firefox 1.0.3 is available. In the course of updating I ran into an interesting problem. Apparently, the update corrupted my profile. No problem, I backup my profile, so I'll just uninstall FF, download the new version, do a clean install, and import my old settings. The only problem was, IE refused to load the normal FF download pages. I could hit any other site in my IE favorites, or by typing in the URL. I wonder, is M$ feeling the heat?
I was able to grab FF 1.0.2 from download.com, then update, then import my old settings...

Jeff


----------

